# All American Pressure Canner Question



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I haven't used my pressure canner in years. I've always mostly done tomatoes with the water bath, and the rest of the stuff went in the freezer. 

This year I need to can up some extra roosters, and I went down into the cellar and brought the pressure canner up and then went online to find a manual for it, since mine has disappeared.

Anyway, my canner is probably 30 years old, and it has a petcock type regulator on it. The manual online only shows and talks about the round weight type regulator. Apparently the petcock type is not being used now, since they don't even show it as replacement part anywhere that I've found.

Can someone give me a walk through on how mine should operate? My assumption is it only has a 15 pound setting on it, but ? Any help would be appreciated!

Jennifer


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

The thing to the right side of the picture is the vent. You raise the handle to allow steam and air to vent at the start of the canning cycle. After 10 minutes you flip it over, (as it is in the picture) and start building pressure. You regulate the pressure with the amount of heat you are applying.

If you are using a flat surface cook top, you will most likely have to do several trial runs to find what heat setting you need to use.

If using a gas cooktop, you regulate the heat by how big the flames are.

The size of the burner in relation to the canner and load is very important. With electric, you need to match the size of the element to the load so that the element does not cycle off for long periods of time, thus letting the pressure drop.

If you are wanting to use a weighted regulator, do a search for AA canner parts. The stem and circular weight are available as service items.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, oneokie! Wow, I had that one mixed up! I think I'm going to be going after the round weight regulator instead of using this one.

Thanks, VERY much! 

Jennifer


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

As Okie said conversion parts are readily available from AA - you need the screw in vent pipe, some plumbers tape, and the round weight. Just unscrew the petcock - carefully so as not to strip the threads, put a inch of the plumbers tape around the srew basr of the new vent pipe and screw it in, then when in use after venting steam for 10 mins. put on the weight. It needs to jiggle/rattle 3-4 times a minute while at pressure. It is also a good way to find out how much your gauge is off.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

judylou said:


> As Okie said conversion parts are readily available from AA - you need the screw in vent pipe, some plumbers tape, and the round weight. Just unscrew the petcock - carefully so as not to strip the threads, put a inch of the plumbers tape around the srew basr of the new vent pipe and screw it in, then when in use after venting steam for 10 mins. put on the weight. It needs to jiggle/rattle 3-4 times a minute while at pressure. It is also a good way to find out how much your gauge is off.


Thanks, Judylou. My mother's old pressure cooker had that same kind of weight, I remember if from when I was a kid. If I change this one out I'll remember your instructions. 

I gave it a trial run empty today, and found a setting on the stove that maintains the pressure at 15 pounds without problems, so I am good to go this way for awhile. But I do think I'll refit it if I do much meat this year. I never used it too much before it was stored for so long.

Anyway, thanks to both of you. 

Jennifer


----------

